# Todays Herping - Sunshine Coast



## Bench_Warmer01 (Apr 20, 2008)

Check these out..

Stephens Banded Snake.. and Green Tree Snake


----------



## mattmc (Apr 20, 2008)

congrats on the stephens banded mate...im surprised it still light this early in the morning


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 20, 2008)

nice finds matt, that tree snake shot looks really good with the waterfall in the background


----------



## Retic (Apr 20, 2008)

I really like the Stephens Banded shot, unfortunately the GTS shot is not as good although the composition is excellent it is badly out of focus.


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 20, 2008)

Great pic of the stephens banded................ and that gts is a very pretty green ..............RBB


----------



## hydro noun15 (Apr 20, 2008)

nice finds i like the banded!!!


----------



## moloch05 (Apr 20, 2008)

I always enjoy shots of Stephens Banded Snakes. Do you find them very often?

Regards,
David


----------



## bigi (Apr 20, 2008)

great shots, i love the backgrounds,
1 lush green rainforest
2 waterfall in background


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 20, 2008)

Brilliant photo of the banded.


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Apr 23, 2008)

where abouts on teh sunshine coast was this?
Cheers, Dan.


----------



## callith (Apr 23, 2008)

very cool


----------

